# Cobb County



## mastr001 (Aug 24, 2011)

How is the activity in cobb.  I have recently checked my cameras and set up some new stands.  I have seen that the acorns are already starting to fall.  Looks to be a good season.


----------



## justina (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey man where in cobb do you hunt? I just moved to Acworth and I am trying to find a decent place to hunt. Bow only.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Sep 6, 2011)

Looking good, was marking a tree last week and saw a nice buck on my way in. Have several oaks starting to drop, should be a good season.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2011)

yep, acorns are starting to drop, i have some good pics of a nice 8point. i think its the same deer my daughter missed last year. tons of does and all seam to have healthy fawns with them. i was hanging a stand yesterday and found some small rubs. it just needs to get cooler!!


----------



## mastr001 (Sep 6, 2011)

I checked my cameras on sunday and was disappointed.  I had the cameras out for two weeks and only had 30 pictures between two cameras.  And now i am not getting any bucks on camera, not sure if they are breaking out of there bachelor groups or what.  I didnt want to walk around much, but i didnt see any rubs.  I will be in the tree on opening morning.  What kind of oaks are dropping now?


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 6, 2011)

Plenty of pictures over the last few weeks but our bigger bucks from July-August are suddenly camera shy. I have a few Red-Oaks dropping but it has to be from stress. Most of the acorns are small and this is to early for acorns to be raining. Ready to start climbing and shooting!


----------



## mastr001 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hunted opening morning and had two does eating some wild grapes.  Thats what they are hitting hard right now.  Also have alot of white oaks that are dropping acorns, but they are still green.


----------



## childers (Sep 19, 2011)

White oaks are started. Muscadines are over


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Sep 21, 2011)

Deer have been out moving like crazy, shot a big doe this morning on the corp property.


----------



## mastr001 (Oct 3, 2011)

Anymore updates on cobb county?


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 15, 2011)

When is the Rut in Cobb?


----------



## mastr001 (Oct 17, 2011)

From last years TC photos i would say middle of nov, I had bucks on camera i have never seen till that week "nov 19th".


----------



## BOUNDS333 (Nov 1, 2011)

I had a small buck chasing does all around Sunday morning in Acworth area. Seems to be starting
Anyone else seeing the same yet???


----------



## mastr001 (Nov 2, 2011)

I hunted oct 28th and didnt see a thing.  I was hunting under 3 large white oaks.  Thats when i first saw some really small scrapes, but still havent found any rubs on the place.  Will be checking the cameras soon, hopefully i will get some daytime pictures.  This time is when they started showing up alot in the daytime last year.


----------



## bdillard (Nov 2, 2011)

i rode through kennesaw mtn yesterday evening and saw 2 studs chasing hard.. its on in kennesaw


----------



## garman (Nov 2, 2011)

Saw a small 7 chasing yesterday. Nice 8 this morning.


----------



## mastr001 (Nov 9, 2011)

I checked the camera the other day and finally have good bucks moving in daylight.  Its like clock work, last year i started getting the daylight pictures the same day.  In the TC pictures he was following a doe.  I havent hunted in cobb for a couple weeks, are they still in pre rut?  when should it peak this year?


----------



## mastr001 (Nov 28, 2011)

Within the last week there has been two scrapes that poped up on a field edge. It has been a strange rut where i hunt in cobb. Was getting some good pictures of mature bucks, but the last picture i have is on oct 30th and havent had a single mature buck walk by. I have been chasing one day about 2 weeks ago, but was 2 4 points chasing a doe with twin fawns. Any body else see more sign of rut popping up on there property?


----------



## BOUNDS333 (Nov 29, 2011)

I just found the first signs of scrapes last weekend. Seems like the first rut came and went without anyone noticing?


----------



## bucktail (Nov 30, 2011)

I just saw the biggest deer I have ever seen chasing four does last night, at least 12 pts. Widest rack I have ever seen. Then 10 minutes later another monster about 130's chase another doe. The first one made the second look like a baby. Fresh scrapes showing up too. Man I wish I could hunt them. Never been closer to fracturing a few laws... but my conscience got the best of me.

Cams going back up as soon as I get home today.


----------



## mastr001 (Dec 1, 2011)

bucktail- where at in cobb?  

I am seeing a lot of sign and i am northwest cobb "dallas hwy"


----------



## bucktail (Dec 1, 2011)

The west side of the Park. Even this morning there were smaller bucks, still good ones, chasing.


----------

